# Transmission oil change



## kleint94 (Feb 1, 2020)

I have scoured the internet high and low to find the answer to this and I got nothing. I have the oil and filter to change the oil on my transmission in my simplicity 17 gth-l but I’m nervous to do it. Can someone maybe give me a few pointers so I don’t mess this up.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You can perhaps get an manual that will explain the procedure for you. You should have one anyways.
https://www.simplicitymfg.com/na/en_us/support/manuals.html
or
https://www.manualslib.com/download/153250/Simplicity-17gth-L48.html
page 22


----------

